# My New Ritchey Breakaway Build



## mike6108

Just got my new Breakaway built up and did my first two rides on it. Yesterday was a 30 mile road ride (different wheelset than pictured of course) with 2800 ft of climbing and today was a 1.5 hour outing in a local open space preserve where I do a lot of my cross training. This bike is sweet! Has that smooth feel of steel and is very comfortable both on pavement and on single track. Plan on using it as a travel bike as my family and I go to Uruguay every Dec/Jan and I do a lot of riding on farm roads down there. Who knows, might even see a cross race or two in another local series after I finish up the Bay Area Super Prestige on my Ridley Crossbow.


----------



## Guest

Bike looks great, that gruppo suits it well.


----------



## arshak

Sweet. Nice job with the build. Like the offset Thompson seat post:thumbsup:


----------



## doctorthirst

oh man is that sexy. The quality of the photos is fantastic! Really really nice looking bike, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## endure26

Great looking bike. I've been using one for travel for a couple years and love it. I can't feel much difference between it and my normal cx bikes.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kmac76

that is a beautiful ride - enjoy...
if there was ever a time to paint a fork to match that gray.....wow


----------



## tihsepa

Very nice.


----------



## [email protected]

Beautiful bike. Bonus points for old school campy. The best!


----------



## gregwjs

What is the total weight? That's a beautiful bike.


----------



## laffeaux

Nice build. It looks really sharp.

I love the way mine rides - I just wish that it was faster.


----------



## FatTireFred

lol, that's old skool???


----------



## mike6108

Thanks for the props, gents. I too didn't realize that 10-speed Campy was considered old school! Bike as pictured weighs 21.2 lbs, including the King SS cages and the SPD-520 pedals. Frame size is 58cm. Not a flyweight but not a complete pig either. It's actually comparable in weight to my 56cm Ridley Crossbow, which has a similar, but not identical build.


----------

